# Do dogs have to have these treats??



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I am talking about bully sticks, flavored cow ears, etc. Everytime these treats are mentioned it is always followed up with not to leave the dog unattended. They could choke on them. 

I understand teething is the main reason to have these items on hand. But, there are certain toys that can help with this. Is this something that a dog must have for growth? Is this a personal preference?

Looking for insight!

Thanks.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Rita, we do not use any of these products!!! Whether or not they label it on the package they are processed in formaldehyde to preserve them.
We have heard of so many UTI's in small dogs related to these chew things.
We talked to a Policeman and his Police dog not to long ago and asked him also about these. He said NEVER!! They do not let any of the dogs have these...to many problems and to great of a risk.

In my opinion...I would avoid them and find something else. Maybe a Kong? Our guys love Kongs with treats inside.

Marsha


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

No flossies or bully sticks? That's a first I've heard of that, when most malts on this forum use them... Thats Gigi favorite past times when she's bored and I dont feel like entertaining her...


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Remy loves his flossies. I could never take that away from him! But I only give it to him when I'm home to watch him. He doesn't care for anything else including bully sticks or kongs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dogs need to chew. If you don't give them some type of a chew treat, they will find something else to chew, and hopefully it won't be your shoes!

I only buy one brand of free-range dried beef tendons from: Only Natural Pet Store.com. We've never had a problem with them. 

Regarding formaldehyde, not all brands preserve their chews with it. I would worry about dogs breathing in formaldehyde from air fresheners, plug-ins, ladie's and mens' cologne/perfume, leather clothing and furniture, household cleaners, candles, etc. Formaldehyde is a major respiratory irritant and carcinogen. Most people have those things in their homes and don't even give them a thought, as they don't realize that they contain formaldehyde. 

I really don't worry about beef tendons from Only Natural Pet Store, and I am a very picky person. If they had formaldehyde on them, believe me, I would know. I am deathly allergic to it, and so is my husband. We would have had a reaction to them just by being near them. 

Nikki tires of gnawing on them after about 15 minutes. When she was a puppy, she'd gnaw on them all day, so I gave them to her for 30 minutes at a time, twice a day. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Supervision is key for most chewable distractions that are built to be semi-longlasting. Just monitor the size of the edible as your little one whittles it down in size or breaks piece(s) off---then you will likely want to pick up the small piece and chunk it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How does bull penis stay fresh hanging out in the aisle for months and years without formaldehyde? 

Given that bull penis can be labeled " cow tendon," I'm not going to trust the pet food companies to disclose the use of formaldehyde, either. 

Casanova used to love flossies too, but he doesn't have them now and he doesn't miss them now. He's forgotten all about them and chews on other things like dried sweet potato and apple. There will be a withdrawal period when you take your dog off of them, but when you get through it, you will see that there can be other "joys" in their life other than chewing on disgusting things preserved in who knows what.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 28 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878263


> How does bull penis stay fresh hanging out in the aisle for months and years without formaldehyde?
> 
> Given that bull penis can be labeled " cow tendon," I'm not going to trust the pet food companies to disclose the use of formaldehyde, either.
> 
> Casanova used to love flossies too, but he doesn't have them now and he doesn't miss them now. He's forgotten all about them and chews on other things like dried sweet potato and apple. There will be a withdrawal period when you take your dog off of them, but when you get through it, you will see that there can be other "joys" in their life other than chewing on disgusting things preserved in who knows what.[/B]


I understand your point. This is what I know and hey, I can be wrong and they could be dishonest, so it's a personal choice: If the company is reputable, the tendons are dried, like jerky or hardtack, which can be kept without refrigeration for a long time. Not all companies are reputable. The tendons Nikki uses aren't penises, they are ankle tendons (yes I asked) and they have no offensive odor. If they had formaldehyde, I'd have gotten sick from being around them. Nikki doesn't care much for them as much anyway, as she loses interest after a few minutes. I may try the sweet potatoes again (I can dry them myself in my dehydrator) and see if they agree with her.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 28 2010, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878265


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 28 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878263





> How does bull penis stay fresh hanging out in the aisle for months and years without formaldehyde?
> 
> Given that bull penis can be labeled " cow tendon," I'm not going to trust the pet food companies to disclose the use of formaldehyde, either.
> 
> Casanova used to love flossies too, but he doesn't have them now and he doesn't miss them now. He's forgotten all about them and chews on other things like dried sweet potato and apple. There will be a withdrawal period when you take your dog off of them, but when you get through it, you will see that there can be other "joys" in their life other than chewing on disgusting things preserved in who knows what.[/B]


I understand your point. This is what I know and hey, I can be wrong and they could be dishonest, so it's a personal choice: If the company is reputable, the tendons are dried, like jerky or hardtack, which can be kept without refrigeration for a long time. Not all companies are reputable. The tendons Nikki uses aren't penises, they are ankle tendons (yes I asked) and they have no offensive odor. If they had formaldehyde, I'd have gotten sick from being around them. Nikki doesn't care much for them as much anyway, as she loses interest after a few minutes. I may try the sweet potatoes again (I can dry them myself in my dehydrator) and see if they agree with her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Suzan, you are very good at doing research! If you have done your research, and you trust the company you're buying from. Then that's all that's important for your situation!

Most people buy flossies, though, which IS bull penis. Which IS labeled "cow tendon." Just based on this deceptive labeling, I personally don't trust Merrick to disclose the use of formaldehyde. 

By the way, bull penis and formaldehyde aside, I personally also wouldn't feed my pet anything that is sold without packaging. Pet stores are notoriously filthy, and strangers' pets are licking and rubbing up against the bullstix, pig ears, and flossies that are just hanging out in the open. That's just me, though. We all have our "quirks."


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 28 2010, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878274


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 28 2010, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878265





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 28 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878263





> How does bull penis stay fresh hanging out in the aisle for months and years without formaldehyde?
> 
> Given that bull penis can be labeled " cow tendon," I'm not going to trust the pet food companies to disclose the use of formaldehyde, either.
> 
> Casanova used to love flossies too, but he doesn't have them now and he doesn't miss them now. He's forgotten all about them and chews on other things like dried sweet potato and apple. There will be a withdrawal period when you take your dog off of them, but when you get through it, you will see that there can be other "joys" in their life other than chewing on disgusting things preserved in who knows what.[/B]


I understand your point. This is what I know and hey, I can be wrong and they could be dishonest, so it's a personal choice: If the company is reputable, the tendons are dried, like jerky or hardtack, which can be kept without refrigeration for a long time. Not all companies are reputable. The tendons Nikki uses aren't penises, they are ankle tendons (yes I asked) and they have no offensive odor. If they had formaldehyde, I'd have gotten sick from being around them. Nikki doesn't care much for them as much anyway, as she loses interest after a few minutes. I may try the sweet potatoes again (I can dry them myself in my dehydrator) and see if they agree with her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Suzan, you are very good at doing research! If you have done your research, and you trust the company you're buying from. Then that's all that's important for your situation!

Most people buy flossies, though, which IS bull penis. Which IS labeled "cow tendon." Just based on this deceptive labeling, I personally don't trust Merrick to disclose the use of formaldehyde. 

By the way, bull penis and formaldehyde aside, I personally also wouldn't feed my pet anything that is sold without packaging. Pet stores are notoriously filthy, and strangers' pets are licking and rubbing up against the bullstix, pig ears, and flossies that are just hanging out in the open. That's just me, though. We all have our "quirks." 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I know what you mean about hanging out in the open. I order mine online, so I don't actually see them out there. But you got me to thinking. I'm going to try dehydrating some sweet potatoes or other veg. The trouble is that I already feed Nikki sweet potato so I don't want to overload her on one food. I've got to put on my thinking cap and come up with some ideas. This morning she chewed on her tendon for about 5 minutes and then walked away from it. I'd do meat jerky in the dehydrator but it would be too expensive for me.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This is a good thread and really makes me question/reconsider those flossies- not only the actual part of the cow they use, the preservatives and all the germs they pick up on the way. I'm going to get B. some dried sweet potato today.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that I am going to try and dehydrate green beans. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 29 2010, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878531


> I think that I am going to try and dehydrate green beans. I'll let you know how they turn out.[/B]


Please do! By the way, how big is your dehydrator? Did you buy yours or make it?

I made one in college, but it was a solar dehydrator..but it was pretty big (I was a solar energy major so it was a project)...but I'd love to have one-maybe on my balcony depending on the size..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 28 2010, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878535


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 29 2010, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878531





> I think that I am going to try and dehydrate green beans. I'll let you know how they turn out.[/B]


Please do! By the way, how big is your dehydrator? Did you buy yours or make it?

I made one in college, but it was a solar dehydrator..but it was pretty big (I was a solar energy major so it was a project)...but I'd love to have one-maybe on my balcony depending on the size..
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have this one, but they come in all sizes and brands. Check on amazon.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My mom has a dehydrator and she swears by it. Hers is a huge state of the art thing (as is everything she buys...LOL!) and she puts everything from fruits to veggies to meats in it. Great results, too. Def worth the investment if you want to dehydrate foods of your own choosing.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmm...good thread....got me thinking about a few things.

Like Susan I try to do my research--but, even then, you just never know...

My two like to chew them at night for about 30 min. It's part of their nightly routine and things seem out of whack for them unless they get that time. I understand I can change it--but since I am typically out of whack myself, I think I"ll wait on that, lol.

I tried subsituting deer antlers--they don't seem to care about those a whole lot.

So anyway, is licking a dried penis any worse than licking their own penis (which we all know happens....). LOL--something to think about!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've had a dehydrator for about two years now and still haven't used it! Talk about quirks - I'm afraid of it! :brownbag: For no logical reason! 

How hard do the veggies get? Sophie loves to chew on her flossies and bully sticks - Annie not so much. So I would love an alternative if the veggies are hard and would last a while. Maybe even Annie would like them.

Linda


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

This is by far Jack & Jill's favorite thing to chew on: the Nylabone Durachew Plus for Powerful Chewers - Bacon Flavored. Is this bad for them?


----------

